
The bat-virus détente: Why do bats have so many viruses? - knowablemag
https://www.knowablemagazine.org/article/health-disease/2020/why-do-bats-have-so-many-viruses
======
nabla9
As the article points out close to the end, bats are really inefficient
flyers. When bats fly they run really hot and consume lots of energy. Very
high body temperature (above 40C) slows down many virus proteins.

Not mentioned in the article is idea that bats may have very weak immune
response because they don't have energy for it. They need all the energy for
flying.

